# Steam Spiel anzeige ändern



## Chris_ (25. Juni 2010)

*Steam Spiel anzeige ändern*

Hi Leute
wenn mein freund z.b. css startet kommt "... spielt zurzeit mit deiner mutter" normalerweise kommt ja ... spielt zurzeit counter strike source

und weil er mir nicht sagen möchte wie der das gemacht hat frage ich nun euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Phoenix- (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steam Spiel anzeige ändern*

moin 
einfach Steamfremdesspiel Hinzufügen und dann kanste da einfach den namen des Spiels über rechtsklick Eigenschaften ändern.


----------

